# Hallo ich bin der Wado



## Wado (27. Juni 2007)

hallo

möchte mich hier kurz vorstellen. wir haben den teich im september 3 jahre.
hier mal zwei bilder vom teich.

gruß
klaus 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/gallery/files/4/1/6/1/TeichMAi20071.jpg 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/gallery/files/4/1/6/1/Steg2.jpg


----------



## Uli (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hallo ich bin der Wado*

hi klaus,
lange nichts von dir gelesen schön das du zu uns gefunden hast.
gruß uli


----------



## Dodi (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hallo ich bin der Wado*

Hallo Klaus,

und HERZLICH WILLKOMMEN hier bei uns im Hobby-Gartenteich-Forum!

Einen schönen Teich hast Du da - aber sag mal, ist Dein Wasser trüb und grünlich - hast Du noch Algenblüte?
Wenn ja, kann es sein, daß Du zuwenig Pflanzen im Teich hast - sind die Pflanzen am Ufer mit in den Teich einbezogen oder wachsen die außerhalb des Teiches? 
Nach 3 Jahren müsste der Teich doch schon "eingefahren" sein...

Ich wünsche Dir auf jeden Fall viel Spaß mit Deinem Teich und natürlich auch bei uns hier im Forum!


----------



## WERNER 02 (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hallo ich bin der Wado*

Hi Wado

Lange nix mehr von einander gehört. Schön dich hier auch zu lesen. Wirst ne Menge Leutchen ja schon kennen.
Na dann wolln wir uns jetzt mal deinen Teich ansehn. Das letzte Mal als ich ihn sah, das muß so 2Jahre her sein.: 
Bin gespannt wie er nun aussieht.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Armin501 (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hallo ich bin der Wado*

Hallo Wado,

du hast eine schöne Anlage, sehr übersichtlich, hier bist
du richtig!!!

Gruß Armin


----------



## Wado (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hallo ich bin der Wado*

hallo

muß mich korrigieren, ist erst 2 jahre alt, der teich. die teichpflanzen haben noch nicht die herrschaft übernommen. zur zeit ist der teich noch trüb, durch schwebalgen. der filter ist noch zu klein, ich arbeite aber daran. die pflanzen am ufer sind leider nicht mit dem teich integriert. die überlegung einen pflanzenfilter zu bauen sind aber schon da .

hallo uli und werner, dann werden wir wohl wieder mehr von einander lesen .

gruß
klaus


----------



## Thorsten (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hallo ich bin der Wado*

Hi Klaus,

herzlich Willkommen bei uns. 

Den Fragen von Dodi, möchte ich mich anschließen, sieht nach sehr wenig Pflanzen aus und eine anständige Algenblüte. 

Sind das aktuelle Pic`s ?


----------



## Thorsten (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hallo ich bin der Wado*

ups, da warst Du schneller.


----------



## Wado (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hallo ich bin der Wado*

das sind relativ neue bilder. das wasser sieht aber heute auch noch trübe aus.

klaus


----------



## Bine (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hallo ich bin der Wado*

Hallo Wado 

schön dich auch hier zu lesen  
Klasse ist dein Teich geworden , kenne ihn ja nur vom Rohbau  
Dann schau mal zu das du dir schnellstens einen PF zulegst damit du auch dieses Jahr mehr von deinem Teich sehen kannst : 
Kannst du denn nicht mehr Pflanzen in die Uferzone bringen ? Oder vieeel mehr Schwimmpflanzen so wie die Wassernuss , Wassersalat , Teichhyazinthe u.sw. Die werden dir auch viele Nährstoffe aus dem Teich ziehen


----------



## Wado (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hallo ich bin der Wado*

hallo

ich bin schon dabei. habe von meinem schwager einen großen abstich von pflanzen bekommen den ich in den teich gesezt habe. dadurch habe ich mindestens 50% mehr pflanzen auf einen schlag drinn.

gruß
klaus


----------



## Wado (21. März 2011)

*AW: Hallo ich bin der Wado*

Hallo

ich glaube, es wird mal wieder Zeit neue Bilder einzustellen.
Die Zeit rennt. Da ich mir gedanken über eine Teicherweiterung mache, habe ich mal versucht hier wieder ins Forum zu kommen.
Hatte meinen Benutzernamen und Kennwort vergessen. 
Aber wie Ihr seht habe ich es geschaft.

Hier mal zwei neue Bilder vom letzten Jahr.


----------



## Echinopsis (21. März 2011)

*AW: Hallo ich bin der Wado*

Meinen Glückwunsch, das hat sich ja super entwickelt!

Na, dann mal herzlich Willkommen zurück!


----------



## Digicat (22. März 2011)

*AW: Hallo ich bin der Wado*

Servus Klaus

Willkommen zurück

Schön wie dein Teich eingewachsen ist .... 

Warum eine Teicherweiterung  wo er jetzt so schön ist


----------



## Wado (22. März 2011)

*AW: Hallo ich bin der Wado*

wir haben eine große Terasse. Auf der Südseite, ist noch platz.
Und wir haben uns gedacht, das wir bestimmt prima aussehen.
Und Wasser ist sowieso mein Element.
Hier habe ich mal ein paar Bilder für Euch.

Das ist unser komplettes Grundstück
 

Dieses Bild zeigt, wie es von oben von der Terasse aussehen soll
 

Dieses Bild bevor ich angefangen bin
 

Hier habe ich schon den Sichtschutz und Zaun gesetzt
 

Dieses Bild mit eingezeichnetem Teich
 

Jetzt stellt sich die Frage:
Soll ich einen seperaten Teich anlegen?
Oder soll ich die Teiche verbinden?

Eure  Meinung wäre Interresant für mich.
Wie würdet Ihr das machen?

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MadDog (23. März 2011)

*AW: Hallo ich bin der Wado*

Hallo Wado,
du hast einen schönen Teich. Gefällt mir sehr gut, wie er sich in den Garten einfügt. Ich würde an deiner Stelle wahrscheinlich beide Teiche verbinden und darüber eine Brücke setzen. So hast du die Gelegenheit deine Schätzchen auch von oben zu beobachten.
Eine schöne Holz oder Steinbrücke ist natürlich auch sehr dekorativ im Garten.
Aber letztendlich ist es deine Entscheidung.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Wado (26. März 2011)

*AW: Hallo ich bin der Wado*

Hallo

die Brücke ist vorgesehen. Habe Heute das Grundgestell angefertigt und schon mal ungefähr hingestellt.

Schade, das nicht mehr Meinungen geschrieben wurden. 
Ich habe mich entschlossen, die Erweiterung so aufzubauen," wie MadDog das auch machen würde", das die Teiche verbunden werden. 
Wenn zu große Probleme auftreten sollten, kann ich die aufgetragene Erde (um auf den Wasserspiegel des jetzigen Teiches zu kommen) wieder abtragen.

In dem jetzigen Teich habe ich eine EPDM Folie.

Kann man die mit einer PVC Folie verbinden?
Oder soll ich doch lieber eine EPDM Folie nehmen?
Wer hat Erfahrung Folien zu verbinden, und kann mir Tipps geben?

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Annett (26. März 2011)

*AW: Hallo ich bin der Wado*

Hallo Wado.

Schau mal bei Mitch rein: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=223159/?q=verbindung#post223159
Vielleicht auch eine Lösung? 

PVC und EPDM dauerhaft verbinden? Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen... aber die Kleber werden ja immer besser.


----------



## troll20 (27. März 2011)

*AW: Hallo ich bin der Wado*

Hallo Waldo,

deine Planungszeichnung gefällt mir sehr, mit welchem Programm hast du diese erstellt???
Kann man mit diesem Programm auch dein Teich direkt anlegen also die einzelnen Stufen, Schrägen usw. ???
Zu deiner Frage, ein oder zwei Teiche, würde ich zu einem Tendieren.

mfg René


----------



## Wado (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hallo ich bin der Wado*

Hallo troll

das ist ein uraltes Programm. Haus und Gartendesigner: 3d Garten.

Habe versucht neue Bilder einzustellen. Habe in der Galerie keine Möglichkeit mehr?
Dachte das kann mal passieren. Ist aber seit etlichen Tagen so.
Der Upload Buton ist da, aber ich kann keine Bilder aussuchen und hochladen?
Habe bei der Teicherweiterung eine Menge geschaft.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Wado (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hallo ich bin der Wado*

Hallo

hier mal ein paar neue Bilder von meinem neuen Projekt.
Jetzt muss ich die Rohre für BA, Skimmer und Einlauf verlegen
Bei der Schubkarre wird der Filterschacht noch ausgehoben.
Mit der Brücke können wir wieder zum Pavilon kommen. Ein schöner Platz.
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## techerridu (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hallo ich bin der Wado*

HI Klaus

WAU - Wird bestimmt hammermäßig.

Kannst Dir ja auch mal meine Fortschritte auf anderer Ebene anschauen

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=335817

Hoffe der Link funzt...


----------



## Wado (8. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Hallo ich bin der Wado*

Hallo

nach der schweren schinderei, nun mal ein paar Fotos.
So sah es ende der Sommerferien aus. Bilder vom jetzigen Stand kommen noch.
Den Filter werde ich dieses Jahr nicht mehr fertig stellen. Es sind ca. 40 m³ Wasser zu gekommen.

  

 

 

 

 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MadDog (8. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Hallo ich bin der Wado*

Hallo Klaus,
eine wunderbare Anlage, die du dir da gebaut hast. Glückwunsch dazu. Gefällt mir sehr gut.

Frank


----------



## Wado (10. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Hallo ich bin der Wado*

Hallo

danke für die Blumen.
Wenn alles eingerichtet, Installiert und gewachsen ist, sieht es sicherlich noch besser aus.
Ich hoffe nicht, das hier noch veränderungen vorgenommen werden.

Hier habe ich noch ein paar aktuelle Bilder:


 



 



 



 



 



 



 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Eva-Maria (10. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Hallo ich bin der Wado*

CHAPEAU  Klaus!
Schaut klasse aus.
Ist das 1 (oder mehrere) Seerose da auf dem Wasser - und wenn ja, welche Sorte?


----------



## Wado (11. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Hallo ich bin der Wado*

Hallo

hier habe ich noch mal andere Bilder von den Seerosen. Es sind drei verschiedene.

hier die Rote: Nymphea "Escarboucle"
 

hier die große in der Mitte. Ich hatte sie eigentlich auch in der zweiten zone, aber sie ist abgerutscht in die Tiefzone. Dort ernährt sie sich wohl vom Schlamm, und ist dieses Jahr extrem gewachsen. Es waren über dreißig Blüten, und viele die nicht mehr aufgegangen sind.

Nymphea Hybride "__ Marliacea Chromatella"
 

Die dritte, habe ich als Ableger vom Bekannten. Den Namen kann ich Dir nicht sagen.


Gruß
Klaus


----------



## buddler (11. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Hallo ich bin der Wado*

hallo!
schöne anlage.
mich würde mal interessieren,wie du das profil für deine brücke gebogen bekommen hast.oder ist das gekauft???
gruß jörg


----------



## Wado (11. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Hallo ich bin der Wado*

Hallo Jörg

Das sind 40x40x2mm Vierkanntrohre (2 Stück). Die habe ich in einer StahlbauFirma biegen lassen.
Mit der Flex habe ich die Enden der Rohre eingeschnitten und so weit aufgebogen, das ich einen geraden auslauf habe. Alles dann schön verschweißt.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## buddler (11. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Hallo ich bin der Wado*

aha,hatte ich mir schon gedacht,dass man das nicht selber biegen kann.
dann mal schönen dank.
gruß jörg


----------

